
Apple CEO Tim Cook says social media is being used to manipulate and divide us - codesternews
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/1/16595596/apple-ceo-tim-cook-fake-news-russia-election-ad-interference
======
brudgers
I'm a Mac. I'm a PC...all the way to the bank.

------
2K17
Solution A: censorship.

Solution B: free speech in real life.

~~~
lsc
there is an argument that humans develop immunity to sales techniques, and
social media advertising is too new, and we have yet to produce mind-
antibodies.

I mean, it's also possible that targeted advertising is just that much better
than previous methods of advertising... I'm just bringing up the possibility.

It would be interesting to look at other major advances in advertising
technology and see what excesses they produced. I mean, it's not quite the
same, but it is said that in the Kennedy/Nixon debates, people who listened on
the radio thought Nixon won, while those watching TV thought Kennedy won. I
mean, it was another inflection point in advertising where new advertising
technologies possibly gave us a different president.

~~~
2K17
Maybe countries should be split by political views rather the geography.

~~~
lsc
In some ways we do. My understanding is that the political meaning of 'white
people living south of the mason-dixon line' has remained far more stable
(even before there was a masion-dixon line) than the definition of 'democrat'
or 'republican'

But in America, it goes beyond where you live being predictive of how you
vote; in America, in a real way, we give land votes; a person in a less
populous state has dramatically more effect on the outcome of an election than
a person in a more populous state.

(and then, of course, the obvious; we do have dramatically different laws in
different states. )

